# New Guitar Build : Invictus Guitars UK Axis 6's



## Daemon (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys !

I'm Ben from The Nocturnal Chaos.
I always dreamt about a perfect guitar... and then, I discovered Invictus Guitars UK, I'm proud to be now endorsed by them 







They also proudly endorse John Browne from Monuments, Vildhjarta and Ever Forthright !

Now about the guitar :

Strings : 6
Scale : 25.5"
Frets : 24
Fret type : Jumbo 6100
Nut : Graphite 
Neck construction : Neckthrough
Neck woods : 5 pieces, Maple/Mahogany/Maple/Mahogany/Maple
Neck profile : Extra thin U
Fingerboard : Maple
Inlays : NO
Sidedots : YES
Headstock Shape : Axis Shape
Binding : on all : Headstock/Neck and body top White/black/white
Tuners : Sperzel Locking Tuners
Hardware color : BLACK
Bridge : Hipshot Hardtail
Ferrules : Black
Controls : 5 way blade switch, Volume, tone
Knobs : 2x Dome metal knobs
Body shape : Axis Shape
Body wood : Swamp Ash Wings
Body top : Walnut " Claro" Burl
Carved : No, plain
Pickups : 2 Bare Knuckles Aftermath 6 Humbuckers with camo Covers
Guitar finish : Natural finish, satin.


And now for the pics :

The Invictus " AXIS " shape :






The guitar's Walnut Claro Burl top :






With just some water on it :






Here it is for the moment, you'll can follow the build step by step in this thread !

Hope you'll enjoy it,
Ben


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 17, 2012)

welcome to the family


----------



## SamSam (Feb 17, 2012)

Want. Maybe my next guitar will be an Invictus.


----------



## in-pursuit (Feb 18, 2012)

I love that walnut. god I love walnut.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been shooting email back & forth with gareth, wht a friendly & responsive guy. I'm torn on the Axlis or SS body & 7 or 8 strings....

Looking forward to progress pics.


----------



## Daemon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yep Mphsc it's a really cool guy 
thanks for your words dudes !


----------



## mphsc (Feb 18, 2012)

Love the tunes man. Good shit.


----------



## Daemon (Feb 19, 2012)

Little update :
The neck will be 5 pieces : Sapele/Maple/Sapele/Maple/Sapele !


----------



## mphsc (Feb 28, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## Daemon (Mar 1, 2012)

New pics tonight or tomorrow !


----------



## Daemon (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is an Update ! =D

It will be finally a 7 pieces, Sapele/Maple/Sapele/Maple veneer/Sapele/Maple/Sapele Neck !

Here is the neck being glued.














BTW Invictus guitars is also proud to welcome Lee McKinney from Born Of Osiris for an 8 strings build !

Oh and make no mistake Invictus does not produce inferior quality instruments, everything is hand made and to a very high quality dudes ! So don't harass them for having you a 300 bucks instrument !

~ Ben


----------



## Daemon (Mar 8, 2012)

Some carbon fiber in the neck soon


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 8, 2012)

The guys in Uneven Structure told me about Invictus Guitars the other day, looking forward to seeing your finished guitar.


----------



## Daemon (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep, they're friends of us, some amazing guys


----------



## Daemon (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey guys ! Here is a little update.
Neck is now glued, and I wanted to check how a Mahogany body will look...
But I still prefer some Ash wings on this Axis


----------



## Daemon (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is a little update !






As you can see, there is some little progress on my 7 pieces neck !


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 23, 2012)

Gotta edit your original post! Vildhjarta are no longer on the bill. 
Awesome woods though!


----------



## Asrial (Apr 23, 2012)

It is impossible to edit a post once 24 hours has passed since posting.

Anyroad, it's nice to see progress on it!


----------



## Daemon (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks guys !
Yep I can't edit =/
I really don't understand Vildhjarta's decision... I know that Jimmie kept his Invictus  !
The Walnut top I selected is going to be epic.. can't fucking wait.


----------



## Daemon (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is some big progress on my Invictus guitars UK Axis !
Almost all is glued, the ash body, the 1st english walnut layer, and after the Walnut Claro burl top will come =P
7 pieces appearant neck !
Flammed maple fingerboard... waouw &#9829;


----------



## Daemon (Jul 8, 2012)

Big update ! The guitar just progressed a lot, here is the pics :


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 9, 2012)

Liking the headstock a _lot_. Tasty guitar overall too.


----------



## Nautilus (Jul 9, 2012)

We're hoping to get this on show and presented to Ben at the UK Tech Metal Festival this weekend! We'll have some more pro photos of the finished goods soon  Maybe Ben can grace this thread with a final and full NGD set of pictures by next week!


----------



## Daemon (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah of course I will 
Can't wait to play it Friday !
A lots of pics and videos when I'll get it for sure !


----------



## Daemon (Jul 11, 2012)

DAAAAAAAAAMN so sexy, more progress soon


----------



## Purelojik (Jul 11, 2012)

love the wood, not a fan of that shaping at the bottom of the body but to each his own. look forward to see this done and some sound clips. 

I see Invictus churning out guitars but no clips. just that one with some pickup test and Sirens from Aliases but there wasnt any live audio, if there was it was pretty faint.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking very nice! I love seeing Invictus updates on Facebook. Those guys fucking do work man. I see them getting called out quite often on not having very original designs, but how many brands actually do? At least they can admit it.
Research Projects


----------



## Daemon (Jul 11, 2012)

Trust me that on mine, there will be some special things that Invictus does, and it's the first time they'll do it, and they'll do it on every guitar after mine !
Stay tuned mate 
They're doing some awesome work.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like a great instrument is being made - looking forward for updates, seriously great burl on top...


----------



## Daemon (Jul 22, 2012)

Still in progress !
Mine is the left.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## kruneh (Jul 22, 2012)

I know there´s some controversy about these, and I´m not interested in going into that, but those looks pretty rad.
I understand there´s some kind of filter here, but that ash is fucking awesome.


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 22, 2012)

Seen those last two updates yesterday on facebook, so sexy. Interested in seeing the finished product!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 22, 2012)

Tell buddy to take off the faux-sepia filter. It doesn't give a good indication of what the guitar actually looks like, color-wise.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 22, 2012)

Daemon said:


>



Is that the scarf joint for the neck? Because if it is, some of you guys that keep saying what nice work this looks to be are high. If thats the scarf joint it looks horrible. If its not, i dont know what the hell it is, but the joinery on it looks horrible.


----------



## explosivo (Jul 22, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Is that the scarf joint for the neck? Because if it is, some of you guys that keep saying what nice work this looks to be are high. If thats the scarf joint it looks horrible. If its not, i dont know what the hell it is, but the joinery on it looks horrible.


I'll give them the benefit of the doubt that it's just rough looking right now and wait on seeing the back of the carved neck before passing final judgement... but it is pretty rough looking ATM. I'm assuming there are some veneers in the scarf joint, I'm just not sure what the hell is going on above that.

Now I'm pretty curious to see the finished piece.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 22, 2012)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## Daemon (Jul 23, 2012)

Guys, it's rough atm !
The neck joint will looks like that once finished :




don't worry guys


----------



## explosivo (Jul 23, 2012)

What is going on in that area between the third and fourth tuner in that picture?


----------



## Kammo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry guys do not mean to offend or piss on anybodys bonfire but they look like "ASS" workmanship has alot to be desired.............. think hard before ordering one of these as I would be most dissapointed  again each to their own but my trained eye has spotted a multitude of sins on their website. You only have to see on the Facebook page that horrendous join in that flamed maple top that is supposed to be of the faded blue denim to doubt these guys. No luthier worth his salt would of even stained that guitar or gone further with that huge gaping seam!!!!!!! seriously I don't want to bash anyone on a public forum but I certainly would do my homework on these guys for sure.................


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 23, 2012)

Daemon said:


> Guys, it's rough atm !
> The neck joint will looks like that once finished :



 That's considered...not rough?


----------



## mphsc (Jul 23, 2012)

come on, lets not piss on OP's build thread. Personally, I chose another builder, but good choice on the wood. Hope it meets your expectations.


----------



## F0rte (Jul 24, 2012)

Honestly, based upon the final quality of the builds from Invictus, I would trust him when it comes to building the guitar.
So many high poster's on this forum can be such know it all's, as well as negative nancy's 
Build is coming along well! I'm excited to see it finished.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 24, 2012)

Kammo1 said:


> Sorry guys do not mean to offend or piss on anybodys bonfire but they look like "ASS" workmanship has alot to be desired.............. think hard before ordering one of these as I would be most dissapointed  again each to their own but my trained eye has spotted a multitude of sins on their website. You only have to see on the Facebook page that horrendous join in that flamed maple top that is supposed to be of the faded blue denim to doubt these guys. No luthier worth his salt would of even stained that guitar or gone further with that huge gaping seam!!!!!!! seriously I don't want to bash anyone on a public forum but I certainly would do my homework on these guys for sure.................


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....166527246764067.44557.114876545262471&type=3

This, ya mean?


----------



## Kammo1 (Jul 24, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....166527246764067.44557.114876545262471&type=3
> 
> This, ya mean?


 Yes and also where he has actually not bothered fixing this major issue and has even gone further to stain it!! WTF!!!! seriously guys I have been in the luthiery business for near on 30+ years and it's never the done thing to bash anyone especially young luthiers coming through the ranks.As a luthier and I would go as saying master builder this work is just not acceptable. The sad fact is someone is shelling out hard earned money for substandard guitars and when they get the running commentary of what is wrong and the cost to put it right they will finally realise that what they have bought is a POS! I have had many,many guitars come through my workshop from so called "the best" that I have politely shown them the flaws and I would say most have left feeling robbed and extremely let down of what they have purchased. I am a UK luthier that has done work and still do for some major companies and I would give you all one piece of advice, search and research and "VISIT" the workshop and see the current work that these guys are doing. Hell even bring someone in the know with you to look and spot things you may not see. Again like I said we do not want to spoil anyones "NGD" but sitting back and see guys like this peddling their substandard work makes me want to throw up  My final say would be if you have shelled out your hard earned money "DO NOT" pay any more until it's built, tested and inspected by you or an experienced luthier repairman. I would bet a pound to a pinch of shit if any of you guys who have ordered one of these to ask them if they could bring someone down to inspect it before they pay the final balance you would have a struggle on your hands.................


----------



## drmosh (Jul 24, 2012)

stop pissing on this guy's damn thread, open a new one if you want to talk about invictus


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 25, 2012)

Eh, in hindsight, whining about a non-finished product based on what may have been out-dated pictures probably wasn't in the best of taste.

I will reserve judgement until the thing is finished.


----------



## Daemon (Jul 26, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> That's considered...not rough?


Yes the neck joint, not the tuner's hole...




Danukenator said:


> Eh, in hindsight, whining about a non-finished product based on what may have been out-dated pictures probably wasn't in the best of taste.
> I will reserve judgement until the thing is finished.


Totally agree.

Another exemple of cool jointery work :






I just advice to all of you, before saying anything, just see a final product for real, try it, and then have an opinion based on serious real things.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 26, 2012)

Yours is turning out pretty damn nice Daemon, hope it has no issues when you get it.


----------



## Daemon (Jul 26, 2012)

Dude, I tried 4-5 guitars of the brand, and to be honest, I trust them.
I never played a guitar as comfortable before.

As soon as I have my guitar, I'll do some sound samples and videos for you guys


----------



## kirill1988 (Jan 16, 2013)

Daemon , invictus over your guitar?


----------



## c4tze (Jan 24, 2013)

so, how many victims of invictus guitars uk do we have now in this thread? and how many dollers did you throw out of the windows for the guitars you either will never receive or neither you will get with the craftsmenship of a 100 euro india made beginner set guitar?


----------



## Apatheosis (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn this is really painful to read... Condolences to all involved.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone else having trouble seeing the pictures?


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Jan 29, 2013)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Anyone else having trouble seeing the pictures?



No, but many here have trouble seeing the actual guitars in their hands 

Sorry, had to say that!


----------

